# ***britain's first mma reality show 'fighting hurts' needs you!***



## Giant Film &amp; TV (Jul 30, 2008)

*DO YOU THINK YOU ARE HARD ENOUGH?*

*
*

*
DO YOU THINK YOU HAVE WHAT IT TAKES?*

*
*

*
COULD YOU BE THE NUTS TV **'FIGHTING HURTS'** CHAMPION 2008?*

If you think it could be you go to *www.nuts.tv* and fill out an application form.

But hurry auditions are being held next week in London in order to find the lucky 16 who will get the chance to learn from the best and compete to become the first 'Fighting Hurts' Champion 2008

*This could be your chance to show everyone what you are really made of!*


----------



## northeastneil (Aug 8, 2008)

any ideas when this is airing and who made it onto the show ?

cheers

neil


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

one of our members had an audition for this, bump for yetiman


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i know a few guys who are going in for this. suposedly there having trouble finding enough 90kg fighters.


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Its already been and gone the trials and people have been chosen! I was 120k + on weigh in day but I did shit in the trials pmsl needless to say I did not get through!.

The winner of the lot will be fighting in cage rage contenders 12, most of the people that were there when I was there were around 70k apart from one guy who was 92k. Was a good day, the rumour on the day was its going to start around the 25th of the month but that was just what another trial guy said


----------



## bricktop (Aug 15, 2008)

it airs 1st october, spoke to a producer on the phone a few days ago,

i went to the auditions too, i was 114kg, can get down to 100kg, but hey they chose light heavywieght, i had a good time going got some good feedback to.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

You did the trials?


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

JayC said:


> You did the trials?


Yes mate.

They went for light heavy did they? Coolio


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

What did they get you to do?????, interviews and then fighting?.

Did you "sit on" the directors couch???, LOL.:yes:


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Si-K said:


> What did they get you to do?????, interviews and then fighting?.
> 
> Did you "sit on" the directors couch???, LOL.:yes:


50 press ups 30 seconds on a shitty bob thing and 30 seconds on the ground and pound thing

http://www.cagerage.tv/news/fighting.hurts1.htm

Think that was when he was pointing at me calling me a pussy lol


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn i wanna watch this lol, those foto's have wet my appetite...


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I Wish i was a member of this forum earlier and had known about this .. I'm at 91 kg atm


----------



## bricktop (Aug 15, 2008)

i read in a magazine a couple of days ago, that they have the green light to do the second show early next year


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

imma go on the second series just for the experience, probably wouldn't want my weight but meh...

I disliked the way they tryed to filter the good from the bad, with the freestanding BOB and the heavybag on the ground...

They should get someone of a decent ground experience, not necesarilly the latest fighter but someone with experience...

And someone else who is experienced in muay thai, both as a fighter and a coach.

1min no-gi roll, with a respected grappling/submission coach on hand observing with them whilst the experienced ground fighter goes at it for a minute.

Then literally straight afterwards 1min sparring session with the MT guy.

Just by looking at the guy after the 2min is up you'll be able to tell if hes good enough.. if hes gassed hes shit.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

bcde668 said:


> RCC receives grant for mobilenike shoes mammographyThe Regional Cancer Center recently jordan shoesreceived a $36,805 grant for its mobile mammography program, which provides breast cancer screenings to women in their neighborhoods.The grant, from the Pittsburgh Affiliate of Susan G. Komen for the Cure, allows the cancer center to continue the program, which began in 2000.sport shoes Coverage is available for women without insurance."We are pleased to partner with The Regional Cancer Center in fulfilling our mission to eradicate breast cancer as a life-threatening disease," says Kathy Purcell, executive director of the Komen affiliate. "We have been encouraged by thecasual shoes accomplishments of The Regional Cancer Center's mobile mammography program over the years in advancing breast cancer screening and education, and we are pleased to contribute to its future."


eh ????


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Its shite spam again.


----------

